# Help! My theater projector is not displaying video through HDMI



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Everyone, it my turn to get some ideas. 
Here is the problem:

last night I sat down with the family to watch a movie in our theater room. Turned on everthing as normal but my Samsung BD-P1400 BD player for some reason switched to 1080p output and my projector only accepts a 1080i signal. 
The connections are as follows. HDMI from the 1400 to the receiver and from the receiver (HDMI out) to the Sanyo Z2 I have a 15' HDMI to DVI cable. It has been working fine up until this point but last night after playing around for almost an hour I gave up.
Today I connected the 1400 directly to a 32" LCD display via HDMI and it worked fine, again spent an hour cycling power on everything to see if it would make a difference but no real difference other than once I did get a garbled signal on the projector when the Samsung again went to 1080p.
First of all why would the Samsung continue to reset its output to 1080p after unplugging the HDMI cable and plugging it back in?
Second, my projector did show that it was receiving a 1080i signal but now is saying ----- on the DVI input. 

I have reset the projector to factory but do not have another HDMI to DVI cable to test it with. What if any other things should I check?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Don't you hate when things like this happens :wits-end:???



tonyvdb said:


> ... Turned on everthing as normal but my Samsung BD-P1400 BD player for some reason switched to 1080p output and my projector only accepts a 1080i signal...





> ...once I did get a garbled signal on the projector when the Samsung again went to 1080p...





> I have reset the projector to factory but do not have another HDMI to DVI cable to test it with. What if any other things should I check?


Reset the Samsung to factory defaults and re-program, according to your post the problem is that BD changed the output to 1080p :huh: :yes:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

salvasol said:


> Don't you hate when things like this happens :wits-end:???


The thing is we have company coming tonight and we were going to watch the new KunFoo Panda with everyone.:wits-end:



> Reset the Samsung to factory defaults and re-program, according to your post the problem is that BD changed the output to 1080p :huh: :yes:


Sadly no, I did return the Samsung to 1080i and even went all the way down to 480p just to see. Its just every time I start unpluging HDMI cables the Samsung reverts back up to 1080p.
I did a reset of the Samsung as well twice just to make sure.
I'm thinking that the HDMI to DVI cable went bad but thats strange as its not moved or bumped as its run in the ceiling.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Is monoprice the best place to get a 25' cable? This one? Remember I live in Canada so shipping needs to be decent.


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

I think monoprice is the best place to get almost any cable. I bought a 35' HDMI from them, solid construction, heavy duty.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Will Monoprice ship to you by USPS?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> Will Monoprice ship to you by USPS?


 Yes but its $25 so after the shipping its still costing me what it would to get one locally thats at least 20Ft long.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

If the pricing is the same you may as well pick one up in Edmonton. If you get a bad cable (it happens) at least returning it will be a lot less hassle and expense.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I found a 33' long braided HDMI-DVI for $82 at Bcom computers just up the road from me so that is where I'm going to do.


----------



## adidino (Jul 27, 2008)

Check out Bluejean cables.. Their HDMI cables rated pretty well and are inexpensive.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Bought the $82 cable from B-Com and it worked so the other cable I bought a year ago went faulty (Got it from ebay). This cable is better build quality as well so hopefully it will last. Shipping costs make it unreasonable to buy a cable from Monoprice as the lowest shipping cost was $22 and would have taken up to 14 days.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm glad you fixed your problem ...:T


----------

